# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Đến bộ lạc đầu phụ nữ cứng như sắt - dau cung nhu sat

## yeuhanoi

*Nữ giới châu Phi được gọi là "cứng đầu cứng cổ" không phải do thói 'cãi chồng", mà vì cái đầu của họ quả thật vô cùng cứng, theo nghĩa đen.*

Thong dong trong từng bước đi với những đồ vật siêu nặng, siêu đồ sộ trên đầu từ lâu đã trở thành hình ảnh quen thuộc của phụ nữ châu Phi. Từ bao đời nay, các đồ vật cồng kềnh đã trở thành vật bất ly thân của họ. Mỗi khi xuống phố, đặc biệt là đến các phiên chợ, họ đều mang vác rất nhiều vật dụng, thậm chí các loại quả có kích thước khổng lồ trên đầu, khiến khung cảnh phố phường nhấp nhô muôn kiểu.


Thói quen đội đồ vật trên đầu được duy trì tại nhiều quốc gia, nhưng tập tục này có lẽ được phổ biến nhất tại châu Phi. Già trẻ gái trai đều thành thục kỹ năng này. Với họ, đỉnh đầu trở thành công cụ vận chuyển hàng hóa tiện dụng và nhanh chóng nhất. Trẻ em tới trường thường đội sách trên đầu, các kỹ sư công trình đội thùng vữa… Còn riêng phụ nữ châu Phi, bất luận là xuống phố mua bán hay lao động trên nông trang đều ngất ngưởng đội thêm đồ vật trên đỉnh đầu.


Chị Kamaila tới từ Ghana cho biết: “Để đội được đồ vật một cách ngay ngắn, không bị rơi đổ mà vẫn bước đi khoan thai, thoải mái, phụ nữ chúng tôi phải học từ khi còn bé. Đó là kỹ năng bất kỳ ai cũng phải thành thục. Khi đã kết hôn, người nhà chồng sẽ càng để ý tới dáng vẻ đội đồ của con dâu để đánh giá mức thạo việc. Chỉ cần chú ý một chút, bạn có thể mang theo rất nhiều thứ mà không phải nhờ tới một chuyến xe chuyên chở cồng kềnh. Có lẽ vì thế mà đàn ông thường trêu đùa phụ nữ Ghana là những người cứng đầu cứng cổ”.

Đây là những hình ảnh thú vị về văn hóa đội đồ của phụ nữ châu Phi:

----------


## Shinichi1412

Ôi phục ghê
hjc họ không biết là cái đầu rất quan trọng sao

----------


## Woona

Chắc trên đầu của họ đều có chai cả 
hjc giỏi thật

----------


## thientai206

ôi siêu nhân, sao có thể giữ thăng bằng như thế được nhỉ

----------


## dung89

ôi những trái đầu sắt  :Big Grin:

----------

